# Liquid Black



## justinamazing (Jun 18, 2017)

I have been using liquid white to start my painting but want to use liquid black or magic black, is there a way to make your own liquid or magic black?


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

You must be kidding. Artists have always used linseed oil combined with solvent to make the paint more fluid. Today there's the better alternative of using Liquin or something similar. It is not cost-effective to buy "liquid" oil paint.


----------

